
A Critique of “Enlightenment Now”: When Truth and Reason Are No Longer Enough - zeotroph
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/04/steven-pinker-enlightenment-now/554054/?single_page=true
======
zeotroph
This one comes from a "a card-carrying true believer in liberal Enlightenment
values", and claims that it focuses on preaching to the choir.

"Pinker’s book doesn’t include one notably pessimistic set of graphs" \- the
one that shows the declining number of local relationships. The lack of true
local connections might make cheap substitutes attractive, such as ones nation
or ones race. The book offers nothing there, "but thinking about families may
be able to inform liberalism in a deeper way."

